
Announcing Newspack - gmays
https://newspack.blog/
======
Ayesh
When I first read that Google is funding WordPress development, I was honestly
expecting that Automattic would use that money to update their code base. It's
horrible 15 year old code that has no namespaces, autoloading, or any of the
features introduced in PHP 5.3 or later.

It unfortunately looks like they are trying to shove AMP down the throats of
small scale news publishers and yet charge them $1-2K to host a same old
WordPress site, quite possibly with Gutenberg, and now with AMP on top.

Thanks I hate it.

